# Box I am building..



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

Alright, me and a buddy on here have been crankin on a box for me. I am building it for my 05 mustang v6, and its all being done in trunk for final assembly. I know some of you guys are true DIY's, and some are just curious to see how the shops do these sick installs that cost 1000 dollars to "slap some wood together". There is FAR MORE to building a box than a table saw and glue. I am doing a single 15, ported, tuned at 37 hz to bring out some more output compared to a lower tuned box. Being a 15, the cone area over the smaller subs will move more air making the lows a little more apparent, and not lack on them at all with the "higher" tuning. 

I am running a custom built 15, made just for me from David at Resonant Engineering, and an Opti4000D amp. The amp wont push but maybe 2000 watts on this setup, but has potential for damn near 10k on 18 volts at .25 ohm. It has the same board as the Soundstream XXX6500 that has been proven time and time again.

ON TO THE BUILD!!!








my equipment!
























































alright, let me explain a little bit of why its being done like this.

Bottom piece you see that the hole is cut in, is a floor obviously for the side walls to sit on. The hole was cut to gain some extra room (something like 1.2 cubes) and same with the piece that jumps up at an angle. That gives me .5 cubes. I believe it was. The pilot holes were cut so I could get a good angle for the jig saw, just a rough cut for the drop down box. This is just the outter walls, the ports will be pictured in a post a few posts down from here.


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

this is the resin/matt that i bought from uscomposites. this is the real deal when it comes to fiberglass materials. nothing better. They have a resin that is a step up from this gallon, and its still under 30 dollars. Thats an 80 yard by 4 inch roll of matt, that cost me UNDER 20 dollars. It is 1 1/2 oz matt, much easier to work with than that autozone crap, and a lot more of it for the money!


















here you can see the lower box being set in place, almost ready for some glass work. This is just a test fit mind you.


















here i layed some foil down, ready to be waxed up (great release agent).


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

This is the wax I used and it did absolutely beautiful for the job. Some cheaper stuff will work im sure, just had this around already.

























this is wit four layers down. SOLID!


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

I carpeted the back piece just to make it easier on me for final building. This is a GREAT step to do if you are building in trunk. You will see why in the next few pictures.










HARDLY NO ROOM!!!!









here is another view for you guys, side walls up.









heres a pic with some more walls up. funny thing on those angle cuts is i kept cutting them wrong. i was using a roofers angle finder, and forgot my driveway was sloped!! ya, you can call me a dumbass haha









resin/matt in all corners for the most part. just making sure all the air stays in and only goes out the ports


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

this is just a cut sheet for my ports that I did in sketchup. Made it alot cheaper to build as I knew I only needed a 2'x4' sheet, rather than a 49"X98" sheet.









strips cut, ready to be cut down for the width of teh port.









who doesnt like perfect cuts!?!?!









ports all cut and thrown in for test fit, gotta sand down my corner joints where I glassed them. Not a big deal, will be done tomorrow.


Thanks for readin, will update you guys tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

little bit of standin' 3 action for you boys. Lamont's 62 biscayne.


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i'm getting shit together right now to do a similar install in my cavalier.


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

too much damn money haha. 60 in glass (used like 20 bucks worth haha) ~30 in wood, 10 in misc crap, 500 for the amp, ~300 for the sub, ~200 for wires....


wish I wouldnt of got so deep into car audio now haha. passions suck ass.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you not rounding anything over in that box?

otherwise looks good, nice use of wasted space using the spare tire well


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Nov 18 2006, 10:43 PM~6596575
> *too much damn money haha. 60 in glass (used like 20 bucks worth haha) ~30 in wood, 10 in misc crap, 500 for the amp, ~300 for the sub, ~200 for wires....
> wish I wouldnt of got so deep into car audio now haha. passions suck ass.
> *


damn, wat wires u get??


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 18 2006, 10:02 PM~6596637
> *you not rounding anything over in that box?
> 
> otherwise looks good, nice use of wasted space using the spare tire well
> *



I am picking up a POS sander today to tackle that. Router is too bulky to shove in the trunk and hit the edges.


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Nov 18 2006, 10:53 PM~6596868
> *damn, wat wires u get??
> *


Knu Konceptz wireing. 

25 feet of 1/0 power wire
5 feet of 1/0 ground wire
10 feet of 8awg to wire up the sub
3 fuse holders/fuses in case i run a battery outback
and all my ring terminals.

its cheap if you ask me. all that at a shop would be ~300 or more. 

I payed 2.99 a foot for the 1/0 which is dirt cheap compared to the shops here wanting 6.99+ for something not nearly as flexible, and not nearly as much strands.


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

looks good


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

those RE subs are the shit!!!


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

yah, prices skyrocketed but i found my way around that  lets just say I have a solid woofer for less than what you can buy a Type R 12 at Circuit City.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

http://img141.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...1307037wfc.smil
CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

am i doing something wrong? all that does is take me a to a slide show page, but only shows a purple box.

nevermind. working.

why did you se bondo over plastic? it doesnt adhere all that well does it?
it looks awesome though.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Nov 22 2006, 04:21 PM~6618834
> *nevermind. working.
> 
> why did you se bondo over plastic? it doesnt adhere all that well does it?
> ...


looks like he sanded it pretty rough, i'd say it'll hold up ok.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i only get the purple box


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

press enter or space bar.


only reason i say that about the dash is that I did a bumper like that in school and put it to the test of twisting and all that and it just broke off. hope it holds well for him though, your dash shouldnt flex as much as a bumper.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Nov 22 2006, 04:17 PM~6618797
> *am i doing something wrong? all that does is take me a to a slide show page, but only shows a purple box.
> 
> nevermind. working.
> ...


ive seen a dash like that before, it only looks good for a few months then starts cracking out, your best bet is to fiberglass the entire dash,it takes alot longer but it will hold up over time


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

just glue holding that thing together?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

SICK!


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

audiobahn FTL


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

waiting to get somewhere worth showing. miscut the top so maybe that will be tomorrow.


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

welp, i think im officially done with the box. no...its not "finished", im finished with it. Its a bitch. I cant get ANY screws in it. I just split the top wood, and its completely fucked. SO ........ guess Im goin with no system.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Dec 11 2006, 02:17 PM~6741479
> *welp, i think im officially done with the box. no...its not "finished", im finished with it. Its a bitch. I cant get ANY screws in it. I just split the top wood, and its completely fucked. SO ........ guess Im goin with no system.
> *



:ugh:


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

yah i know...im not sure wtf to o at this point.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Dec 11 2006, 03:28 PM~6741903
> *yah i know...im not sure wtf to o at this point.
> *


how about liquid nails and an air nailer...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

pre drill the holes& liquid nails on the joints, i use 2 drills, one has a drill bit and the other has the driver,that way u dont spend all your time swaping out bits


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Dec 11 2006, 03:33 PM~6741944
> *how about liquid nails and an air nailer...
> *


wats a good, cheap air nailer. ive been thinkin bout gettin on cuz im sick of havin to pre drill then use screws


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 11 2006, 04:46 PM~6742319
> *wats a good, cheap air nailer. ive been thinkin bout gettin on cuz im sick of havin to pre drill then use screws
> *


i got a 2" nailer/stapler from harbor freight for like 15-20 bucks. works great.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

is it an air powered one??


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 11 2006, 07:02 PM~6742901
> *is it an air powered one??
> *



electric


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

not to sound out of line, but i thought it was ironic how cocky you started this thread "Box I am building.., so you guys may can see how its done...", and then you end up not being able to build it..

if your not gonna attempt it again then ship the sub over here, let me kno how much shipped to 33313, i'll do somethin with it 

if not, atleast take another swing at it, you got some good equipment there, dont let it sit in the garage


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

I kind of saw this happening like it did....the only reason I say this is because I recently attempted an ambitious project much like yours only to find that I really wasn't prepared.

The only way I'll build now is assemble most of it out of the car and then put it in the trunk


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 11 2006, 06:34 PM~6742987
> *not to sound out of line, but i thought it was ironic how cocky you started this thread "Box I am building.., so you guys may can see how its done...", and then you end up not being able to build it..
> 
> if your not gonna attempt it again then ship the sub over here, let me kno how much shipped to 33313, i'll do somethin with it
> ...



cocky? I said that so you could see how shops do it if your werent sure. You can take me to be a dick, or....quite frankly, you can take a dick. Most people see these flashy installs and cant figure how the hell the shops pulled it off. Not able to build it, and not having the equipment on hand to get around a small problem is two different things homie. I have the right shit now, my buddy LAMONT hooked me up! Right angle drill attachment, so I got it covered, and I CAN pull it off. 

I predrilled, caught the edge of a THIN piece, and it pulled up, its not ME not being "ABLE" to pull it off. SO dont that twisted at ALL. I could pull a full glassed trunk if money and time were no object. Sadly for some of us, we have college, a full time job, and other projects runnin around.

As for the equipment. It WILL be in my car, so no....you can't have it for any price.


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

kannabis... i knew I could pull it off, just my equipment is too big. the drill wouldnt fit under the edge of the trunk, so that was my only problem. Simple little mistake. as I said, i got the attachment i need for a buddy, and it SHOULD be done tomorrow.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

would this nailer be good? http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=40115


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

I got mine from homedepot this time last year, for 60 bucks with a 1 gallon compressor. Its a husky. Most AIR TOOLS from HF, are decent. and by decent I mean, this time next year....you will more than likely need a new one if it gets frequent use.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

damnit. maybe ill jus ask for one from santa, cuz santa only brings craftsman. im sure they got a nice one


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Dec 11 2006, 08:35 PM~6743366
> *cocky? I said that so you could see how shops do it if your werent sure. You can take me to be a dick, or....quite frankly, you can take a dick. Most people see these flashy installs and cant figure how the hell the shops pulled it off. Not able to build it, and not having the equipment on hand to get around a small problem is two different things homie. I have the right shit now, my buddy LAMONT hooked me up! Right angle drill attachment, so I got it covered, and I CAN pull it off.
> 
> I predrilled, caught the edge of a THIN piece, and it pulled up, its not ME not being "ABLE" to pull it off. SO dont that twisted at ALL. I could pull a full glassed trunk if money and time were no object. Sadly for some of us, we have college, a full time job, and other projects runnin around.
> ...


im just lettin you kno how you came off, you can get upset or you can take it for what it is...

and im glad your not gonna just "be finished with it". posts some pics when you get somewhere with itboo 

and im a full time student(computer science major, graduate summer '07), pull 30 hours a weeks at work, do side jobs (installs, and other stuff  ), deal with my woman, and i still manage to pull shit off, so i guess that makes me part of the "some of us" too


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Dec 11 2006, 07:39 PM~6743374
> *kannabis... i knew I could pull it off, just my equipment is too big. the drill wouldnt fit under the edge of the trunk, so that was my only problem. Simple little mistake. as I said, i got the attachment i need for a buddy, and it SHOULD be done tomorrow.
> *


Good man. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Dec 11 2006, 07:53 PM~6743427
> *damnit. maybe ill jus ask for one from santa, cuz santa only brings craftsman. im sure they got a nice one
> *



Craftsman has good hand tools, but I would get a Bostich. I have used them all my life and never had a problem. I have built houses, garages, fuck, you name it and these things never let me down. Just remember to oil em when you use them and they last forever.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Dec 11 2006, 08:39 PM~6743374
> *kannabis... i knew I could pull it off, just my equipment is too big. the drill wouldnt fit under the edge of the trunk, so that was my only problem. Simple little mistake. as I said, i got the attachment i need for a buddy, and it SHOULD be done tomorrow.
> *


all done?


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

was raining, got a little done, not a ton though. gotta sand some more and all that, but, almost. Hope to be finished, but not pretty, by the end of today.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

its fuckin stormin over here man... its really fuckin up my schedule for BUMP day... cant do anything, sounds like we're having a hurricane!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 19 2006, 09:16 PM~6787891
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Dec 14 2006, 07:16 AM~6758967
> *was raining, got a little done, not a ton though. gotta sand some more and all that, but, almost. Hope to be finished, but not pretty, by the end of today.
> *


i know its not still storming...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bump for 07


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------

